

Ask HN: implementing realtime on iPhone - ambertch

I'm finding a dearth of clients that talk some sort of push protocol for iOS. I've been implementing my bits with in app routing for APNs but am looking for something more... real (Can't be spamming push notifications when users are out of app, right?)<p>So far I've only found an iPhone STOMP client here https://github.com/juretta/objc-stomp that I could hook up to something like Orbited, and I would like to get all my options on the table if anyone could help me out.<p>There's always the option to pick damn near any  evented server and fill in the dots client side with something like http://code.google.com/p/cocoaasyncsocket/ , but more un-wheel-reinventing suggestions would be  preferable! Thanks
======
slysf
I've had great luck with using xmpp with pubsub as a method of client/server
communication. It has a number of advantages in that once you've converted
your commands to xml in an xmpp payload you can route to a variety of backend
services that speak xmpp. You also get things like presence for free which can
be useful in many cases. This might be useful:
<http://code.google.com/p/xmppframework/wiki/iPhone> Here's an excellent
scalable xmpp server that's highly extensible: <http://ejabberd.im>

